# Buzon USB, para el correo electrónico



## Meliklos (Oct 4, 2010)

Que tal compañeros, quiero compartir con ustedes una novedad tecnológica que para mi por lo menos, es bastante práctica....
bueno, la realidad que tampoco es algo "necesario" pero evita de tener que estar entrando a cada página donde tenemos una cuenta para recibir mensajes (correo, notificaciones, twitter,etc.), y éste dispositivo nos avisa inmediatamente independientemente de donde provenga...

*Buzon USB*​






Y hablando de este tema, ya que muchas personas están ahora con las redes sociales (jaja como muchos de nosotros que a veces nos cuesta despegarnos del face ), a veces  nos es incómodo fijarnos a cada rato si tenemos algún correo nuevo, o algo por el estilo, por eso han creado a el Buzón USB!!










¿Cómo funciona?  se conecta al servidor en el puerto USB, al recibir un e-mail o alguna actualización de Facebook o twitter, redes sociales que mayormente usamos, como también Gmail, Hotmail y Yahoo,  cambia de color rojo a verde, y lo más sorprendente es que nos indica el número de correos aún no leídos, que están pendientes.









Precio de éste bichito? $18 dólares 

que talco??


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 4, 2010)

¿Cómo funcionará eso?, ¿tiene que estár las cuentas con sesión abierta en la pc o será que tiene alguna aplicación donde se colocan las contraseñas?

Creo que me quedo con la versión antigua, aparte que aquí esas cosas las venden por una fortuna sin importar su valor real


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 4, 2010)

lo que se es que funciona unicamente con Windows 7, Vista y XP (lo lamento para usuarios de linux y mac)
pero segun se dice, el costo es de U$S 18, para tenerlo en funcionamiento lo único que tenes que hacer es instalarlo y conectarlo a tus cuentas de Facebook, twitter y correo electrónico...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Mi router TRENDnet de hace 10 años ya lo hacía che . . . pero con una sola cuenta.

Se le programa la cuenta , el pass y cada cuanto tiempo tiene que sondear , y si hay un mensaje enciende un led y si hay más de 5 parpadea 

Saludos !


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 4, 2010)

en realidad el articulo aclara que no es una "innovacion tecnológica", solo un juguete para los que les gusta la tecnologia y estan pegados a su silla frente a la compu


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola.

Yo he instaldo el Windows Live y lo uso como si fuera Outlook, y le puse la opción de verificar el correo cada minuto, y cuando hay un correo nuevo te da una advertencia sonora y muestra un icono (forma de sobre de carta) junto al reloj que aparece en la esquina inferior derecha de la pantalla (uso XP).



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 4, 2010)

ahhh....diferencia de esto es que el buzoncito te notifica de TODAS las redes y correos...no solo una aplicacion sino todas en las que tengas cuenta


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola.

A mi me sirve para Facebook también, vale decir que yo entro al Facebook a una hora determinada del día y veo que hay de nuevo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 4, 2010)

Buenas!

Interesante... si bien no es algo nuevo pero supongo que ayudara a muchas personas a no perder el tiempo.....

Estaria bueno en un futuro hacerse algo similar pero onda DIY 

saludos!

NärXEh

p.d.: me mato la formita del buzon de correo jajaja


----------



## lubeck (Oct 4, 2010)

El Incredimail esta bueno....
muy simpático y amigable...
http://incredimail-xe.softonic.com/


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 7, 2010)

lei mal o el Incredimail es mas que nada para personalizar tu cuenta de correo?


----------

